

Valve plans to sell apps via Steam ranging from “creativity to productivity” - dkroy
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/08/08/valve-plans-to-sell-apps-via-steam-ranging-from-creativity-to-productivity/

======
yeap
What will this mean to the Ubuntu Store (and other distros "appstores") since
steam is arriving on linux? I know competition (even if it's against a free
service) and new things move the world but god damn everything is a mess,
everybody wants to sell everything and make their own software haha.

------
ChrisClark
Soon? They already are. That article is from August 8th.

~~~
Quekster
Valve announced this today: [http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/11/30/valves-
first-non-game-...](http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/11/30/valves-first-non-
game-steam-greenlight-software-now-available-50-apps-and-games-launched-so-
far/)

I think the submitter got confused.

~~~
ChrisClark
Ah, that's more interesting.

~~~
dkroy
I appreciate the correction, thanks guys.

